# defekte Platte?

## 69719

Servus,

irgendwie hat die Platte in meinem neuen Laptop bereits nach kürzester Zeit defekte Sektoren. Ich kann die Sektoren wie unten aufgelistet nicht mehr lesen, allerdings ist der Wert Raw_Read_Error_Rate bei smartctl -a /dev/sda auf 0, dafür werden andere Fehler angezeigt. Nur leider werde ich daraus nicht schlau, vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Informationen für mich.

```

smartctl version 5.38 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-8 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Device Model:     WDC WD3200BEVT-22ZCT0

Serial Number:    WD-WX30E6980203

Firmware Version: 11.01A11

User Capacity:    320.072.933.376 bytes

Device is:        Not in smartctl database [for details use: -P showall]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  Exact ATA specification draft version not indicated

Local Time is:    Tue Mar  2 06:43:16 2010 CET

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x00)   Offline data collection activity

               was never started.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0)   The previous self-test routine completed

               without error or no self-test has ever 

               been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:        (9600) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     ( 113) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (   5) minutes.

SCT capabilities:           (0x303f)   SCT Status supported.

               SCT Feature Control supported.

               SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   191   186   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       1425

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       137

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       260

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0033   100   100   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       134

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       67

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   197   197   000    Old_age   Always       -       10160

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   110   091   000    Old_age   Always       -       37

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0009   100   253   051    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

ATA Error Count: 42 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)

   CR = Command Register [HEX]

   FR = Features Register [HEX]

   SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]

   SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]

   CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]

   CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]

   DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]

   DC = Device Command Register [HEX]

   ER = Error register [HEX]

   ST = Status register [HEX]

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 42 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 254 hours (10 days + 14 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 00 1b 22 00 40

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  60 08 00 18 22 00 13 08      00:54:55.261  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:55.261  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:55.257  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 03 46 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:55.257  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:55.257  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

Error 41 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 254 hours (10 days + 14 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 00 1b 22 00 40

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  60 08 00 18 22 00 13 08      00:54:52.109  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:52.109  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:52.106  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 03 46 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:52.106  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:52.106  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

Error 40 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 254 hours (10 days + 14 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 00 1b 22 00 40

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  60 08 00 18 22 00 13 08      00:54:48.961  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:48.961  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:48.957  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 03 46 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:48.957  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:48.951  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

Error 39 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 254 hours (10 days + 14 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 00 1b 22 00 40

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  60 08 00 18 22 00 13 08      00:54:45.668  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:45.668  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:45.666  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 03 46 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:45.664  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:45.664  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

Error 38 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 254 hours (10 days + 14 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 00 1b 22 00 40

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  60 08 00 18 22 00 13 08      00:54:42.234  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:42.232  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:42.230  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 03 46 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:42.230  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:42.230  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

Folgende Sektoren wurden mittels badblocks erkannt.

```

159387904

159387916

159387917

159387918

159387919

159387920

159387921

159387922

159387923

159387924

159387925

159387926

159387927

159387928

159387929

159387930

159387931

159387932

159387933

159387934

159387935

159387936

159387937

159387938

159387939

159387940

159387941

159387942

159387943

159387944

159387945

159387946

159387947

159387948

159387949

159387950

159387951

159387952

159387953

159387954

159387955

159387956

159387957

159387958

159387959

159387960

159387961

159387962

159387963

159387964

159387965

159387966

159387967

159387968

159387969

159387970

159387971

159387972

159387973

159387974

159387975

159387976

159387977

159387978

159387979

159387980

159387981

159387982

159387983

159387984

159387985

159387986

159387987

159387988

159387989

159387990

159387991

159387992

159387993

159387994

159387995

159387996

159387997

159387998

159387999

159388000

159388001

159388002

159388003

159388004

159388005

159388006

159388007

159388008

159388009

159388010

159388011

159388012

159388013

159388014

159388015

159388016

159388017

159388018

159388019

159388020

159388021

159388022

159388023

159388024

159388025

159388026

159388027

159388028

159388029

159388030

159388031

159388032

159388033

159388034

159388035

```

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

hier steht was:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Device is:        Not in smartctl database [for details use: -P showall]
> 
> 

 

Daher weiss ich nicht, in wie weit man sich auf die ganze Ausgabe verlassen kann.

Ich weiss nicht, ob smartctl alle Daten richtig aussliehst.

Eigentlich wollte ich mir das Programm mal so einrichten, das man damit auch was anfangen kann.

Also das man eine Email bekommt, wenn die Platten schrot gehen.

Ich habe allerdings selber keine Festplatte die von diesem Programm unterstuetzt wird.

Mit jeder Platte bekomme ich auch die Meldung wie oben.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## 69719

Mit den smartmontools version 5.39 scheint sie gelistet zu sein.

```

MODEL REGEXP:       WDC WD((4|6|8|10|12|16|25)00BEVS|(8|12|16|25|32|40|50)00BEVT)-.*

FIRMWARE REGEXP:    .*

MODEL FAMILY:       Western Digital Scorpio Blue Serial ATA family

ATTRIBUTE OPTIONS:  None preset; no -v options are required.

```

allerdings denke ich, dass es nichts an den Werten ändern wird.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Um wirklich sicherzustellen ob die Disk einen Schaden hat oder ob du mit irgendwas anderem zu kämpfen hast, würde ich IMMER die Diagnosetools der Festplattenhersteller verwenden.

Data Lifeguard Diagnostic für DOS (CD/Floppy Images)

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## 69719

Also das Data Lifeguard Diagnostic Programm kann man in die Tonne treten. Mal Läuft der quicktest (max. 2 Minuten) ohne Fehler durch, mal meldet der quicktest einen Fehler und mal muss ich nach einer halben Stunde den quicktest abbrechen. Der long Test meldet auch, dass alles in ordnung ist. Mit den smartmontools hab ich jetzt mal die Test's angeschups und er meldet folgendes.

```

martctl 5.39 2009-12-09 r2995 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-9 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Short offline       Aborted by host               10%       263         -

# 2  Short offline       Completed: read failure       90%       261         318775835

# 3  Short offline       Completed: read failure       90%       261         318775835

# 4  Short offline       Completed: read failure       90%       261         318775835

# 5  Extended offline    Completed: read failure       90%       261         318775835

# 6  Short offline       Completed: read failure       90%       261         318775835

```

Demnach hat die Platte definitiv einen Defekt. Was mich allerdings wundert, dass immernoch keine Werte bei RAW_READ_ERROR_RATE und anderen dasteht. Jedenfalls ist mir das jetzt egal. Wenn die Festplatte selber meldet, dass der Test fehl schlägt und ich bestimmte Sektoren nicht lesen kann, dann geht das ding halt in die Reparatur. Da soll sich Western Digital drum kümmern, schließlich ist dies ja der Fabrikant.

```

smartctl 5.39 2009-12-09 r2995 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-9 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Western Digital Scorpio Blue Serial ATA family

Device Model:     WDC WD3200BEVT-22ZCT0                         

Serial Number:    WD-WX30E6980203                               

Firmware Version: 11.01A11                                      

User Capacity:    320.072.933.376 bytes                         

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   8                                              

ATA Standard is:  Exact ATA specification draft version not indicated

Local Time is:    Tue Mar  2 20:48:24 2010 CET                       

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.           

SMART support is: Enabled                                            

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x04) Offline data collection activity

                                        was suspended by an interrupting command from host.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.            

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed           

                                        without error or no self-test has ever             

                                        been run.                                          

Total time to complete Offline                                                             

data collection:                 (9600) seconds.                                           

Offline data collection                                                                    

capabilities:                    (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.                   

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.       

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new                

                                        command.                                           

                                        Offline surface scan supported.                    

                                        Self-test supported.                               

                                        Conveyance Self-test supported.                    

                                        Selective Self-test supported.                     

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering                   

                                        power-saving mode.                                 

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.                    

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.                           

                                        General Purpose Logging supported.                 

Short self-test routine                                                                    

recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.                                           

Extended self-test routine                                                                 

recommended polling time:        ( 113) minutes.                                           

Conveyance self-test routine                                                               

recommended polling time:        (   5) minutes.                                           

SCT capabilities:              (0x303f) SCT Status supported.                              

                                        SCT Feature Control supported.                     

                                        SCT Data Table supported.                          

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:  

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0        

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   189   186   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       1541     

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       142      

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0        

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0        

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       263      

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0033   100   100   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0        

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0        

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       139      

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       69       

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   197   197   000    Old_age   Always       -       10183    

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   101   091   000    Old_age   Always       -       46       

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0        

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       1        

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0        

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0        

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0009   100   253   051    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0        

SMART Error Log Version: 1

ATA Error Count: 42 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)

        CR = Command Register [HEX]                                       

        FR = Features Register [HEX]                                      

        SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]                                  

        SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]                                 

        CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]                                  

        CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]                                 

        DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]                                   

        DC = Device Command Register [HEX]                                

        ER = Error register [HEX]                                         

        ST = Status register [HEX]                                        

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as                 

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,                     

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.                   

Error 42 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 254 hours (10 days + 14 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH                              

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --                              

  40 51 00 1b 22 00 40                              

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  60 08 00 18 22 00 13 08      00:54:55.261  READ FPDMA QUEUED   

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:55.261  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:55.257  IDENTIFY DEVICE            

  ef 03 46 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:55.257  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:55.257  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT     

Error 41 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 254 hours (10 days + 14 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH                              

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --                              

  40 51 00 1b 22 00 40                              

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  60 08 00 18 22 00 13 08      00:54:52.109  READ FPDMA QUEUED   

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:52.109  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:52.106  IDENTIFY DEVICE            

  ef 03 46 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:52.106  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:52.106  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT     

Error 40 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 254 hours (10 days + 14 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH                              

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --                              

  40 51 00 1b 22 00 40                              

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  60 08 00 18 22 00 13 08      00:54:48.961  READ FPDMA QUEUED   

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:48.961  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:48.957  IDENTIFY DEVICE            

  ef 03 46 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:48.957  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:48.951  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT     

Error 39 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 254 hours (10 days + 14 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 00 1b 22 00 40

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  60 08 00 18 22 00 13 08      00:54:45.668  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:45.668  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:45.666  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 03 46 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:45.664  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:45.664  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

Error 38 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 254 hours (10 days + 14 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 00 1b 22 00 40

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  60 08 00 18 22 00 13 08      00:54:42.234  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:42.232  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:42.230  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 03 46 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:42.230  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  27 00 00 00 00 00 00 08      00:54:42.230  READ NATIVE MAX ADDRESS EXT

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Short offline       Aborted by host               10%       263         -

# 2  Short offline       Completed: read failure       90%       261         318775835

# 3  Short offline       Completed: read failure       90%       261         318775835

# 4  Short offline       Completed: read failure       90%       261         318775835

# 5  Extended offline    Completed: read failure       90%       261         318775835

# 6  Short offline       Completed: read failure       90%       261         318775835

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

----------

